# Does anyone here use nepheline syenite pool filter sand?



## gillie (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldn't use it, everything I find on nepheline syenite says it's toxic to aquatic organisms. 

Sent from my 5560S using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Where did you see its not safe for aquariums? Its pool filter sand and is totally inert. Its used by thousands of aquarists.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

bigbadjon said:


> Where did you see its not safe for aquariums? Its pool filter sand and is totally inert. Its used by thousands of aquarists.


This is not like regular pool filter sand look at the composition. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepheline_syenite#Mineral_composition


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's ground-up rock. Tons of aquarists use it. It's perfectly safe.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Regardless of composition it is still inert sand. I have never seen a finding that it was toxic to fish.


----------

